# '89 Max wipers not working.



## dirtyhands0321 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey fellas new to the forum. I just bought an old '89 Maxima that has been sitting for almost two years, and have been slowly pecking at bits and peices. Anyways, I have power at fuse box, fuse not blown, than no power to relay under the hood for the wipers. I'm guessing its either the switch or broken wire, might be the ladder since I the previous owner(not releasing his country of origin) decided it was cool to slice into a wire harness for the hell of it! Well just wondering if anyone has a wire diagram for the wipers or could point me into the proper direction. All in all, the car is great except when it rains and you can't see s$%1! Also I noticed that the washer fluid pump does not work as well, isn't there like a timing unit that controls a bunch of stuff including the wipers? Thanks guys, be easy on me, I'm a Nissan Virgin!:fluffy:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

get a test light and check for power coming from the switch when you put it on high at the switch's CONNECTOR. if there is no power there, then you need to check for power going into the switch.
Have fun!


----------



## dirtyhands0321 (Jan 23, 2008)

I found out what the problem was: There was a piggy back connector for an aftermarket sunroof, it was piggybacking off the wiper fuse which in turn spread the fuse connector which was not providing power to the motor! I found that out after I ripped relay boxes apart the steering console, the wiper motor, and a slew of other crap! Well now I'm off to rip apart the doors to fix some window motors, Thanks guys,

-----------Dirtyhands


----------

